# need recommendations for studio flat close to emarat atrium



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

Will be working in Emarat Atrium near Safa Park along Sheik Zayed Road. Really need to find a clean, furnished, cheap flat in a safe environment. I don't drive so I'm looking for something close to the metro directly connected to the Business Bay metro station, or within walking distance to Emarat Atrium.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

holaconquistadora said:


> Will be working in Emarat Atrium near Safa Park along Sheik Zayed Road. Really need to find a clean, furnished, cheap flat in a safe environment. I don't drive so I'm looking for something close to the metro directly connected to the Business Bay metro station, or within walking distance to Emarat Atrium.


I don't think you'll find something at walking distance, also the surrounding areas to Safa Park are not exactly cheap. My recommendation would be to look into the Karama/Bur Dubai buildings that are near to Metro stations, or a room in a villa nearby but it all depends in how much is your budget.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

My reccommendation would be to use 'please' and 'thank' you when asking for help. It tends to generate a better response.

:ranger:


There are some apartment buildings along that section, but I don't think they have studios and as Izzy says, it all depends on your budget as costs vary across town.


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh, boo me, sorry about that. Didn't mean to sound too bossy and formal, was just focused on all the adjectives that would describe my need as clearly as possible. Sorry and thank you for the responses.

I've read in the other threads (which I haven't finished going through yet) that the Executive Towers in Business Bay are in a construction zone...is this still true today? Is it easy to get to the Business Bay metro station from there? This might sound stupid, but I have no idea whether a person on the other side of SZR can get to the other without having to go all the way to another major road, like other major highways around the world...

Thanks for your answers in advance!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

holaconquistadora said:


> Oh, boo me, sorry about that. Didn't mean to sound too bossy and formal, was just focused on all the adjectives that would describe my need as clearly as possible. Sorry and thank you for the responses.
> 
> I've read in the other threads (which I haven't finished going through yet) that the Executive Towers in Business Bay are in a construction zone...is this still true today? Is it easy to get to the Business Bay metro station from there? This might sound stupid, but I have no idea whether a person on the other side of SZR can get to the other without having to go all the way to another major road, like other major highways around the world...
> 
> Thanks for your answers in advance!


I personally think you would struggle if you live at Business Bay without a car, the roads are not 100% finished yet. There is a metro station there but according to this, is not open yet: Business Bay Station - My Dubai Metro perhaps give them a call and find out if this is accurate? 

If it's open at least for pedestrians then you may be able to use that to cross SZR and then from there it would be a short walk to the atrium (is this the building near Gulfnews?). However in the summer months it will be quite a walk and you would arrive to work covered in sweat, not the best way to start your day.

There is a place at DIFC called Liberty House, they have furnished studios but since you haven't said what your budget is, I don't know if they are an option for you. Rents there are around 60K per annum.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If the office is close to the Business Bay station, and depending on the budget, you could look at anything along the metro line all the way to the Marina. Depending on the budget, the likely areas would be along Sheikh Zayed Road opposite DIFC, Al Barsha, TECOM, Marina.


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> I personally think you would struggle if you live at Business Bay without a car, the roads are not 100% finished yet. There is a metro station there but according to this, is not open yet: [xxxx]Business Bay Station - My Dubai Metro[/url] perhaps give them a call and find out if this is accurate?
> 
> If it's open at least for pedestrians then you may be able to use that to cross SZR and then from there it would be a short walk to the atrium (is this the building near Gulfnews?). However in the summer months it will be quite a walk and you would arrive to work covered in sweat, not the best way to start your day.
> 
> There is a place at DIFC called Liberty House, they have furnished studios but since you haven't said what your budget is, I don't know if they are an option for you. Rents there are around 60K per annum.


Thanks. Sadly, since I will be starting at a lower rate for the first few months of my employment, I don't think it would be wise to pay 60k per annum at this point. I'm hoping for a max of 48k (4k/mo). Do any of you happen to know a reliable agent? I've been sending inquiries to various agents since yesterday but have not heard from any yet. I will most likely book nights with airbnb for at least my first week in Dubai so that I can see the available units before committing to a year-long contract, but I'm also hoping that I would already have a good shortlist before I arrive. Please, please let me know if there are other buildings in the area that are more affordable. Thanks!


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

rsinner said:


> If the office is close to the Business Bay station, and depending on the budget, you could look at anything along the metro line all the way to the Marina. Depending on the budget, the likely areas would be along Sheikh Zayed Road opposite DIFC, Al Barsha, TECOM, Marina.


Thanks for this. I've actually had a difficult time figuring out which neighborhoods were actually close to the Metro line. I've sent inquiries to agents with listings in Marina, Al Barsha, and TECOM but have yet to hear from them.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Agents are a bit useless. I'd be surprised if they reply to your emails!! Basically you'll have to start making a lot of phone calls once you arrive here. For the budget you describe you should be able to find unfurnished studios at Tecom, Barsha, and perhaps JLT. You'll find something even cheaper at Discovery Gardens but read about the area first, as many people don't like it there.

Tons of second hand furniture in Dubizzle so I would not worry too much about finding a furnished place (and most furnished places have just awful stuff in them, much better to pick your own).


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah, starting to consider unfurnished studios already...

Have you guys heard of Habtoor Residence? Any reviews? Found an ad for a 40,000/PA studio.


----------

